# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Небольшие интересные игры >  Червяк Джим 3D (1999)

## Denis3410

*Описание:* 
Новая редакция хитовой аркады о приключениях хищного и злобного червяка. На сей раз он обретает 3D - инкарнацию. Вся игра посвещяна приключениям СуперЧервяка Джима в мире его собственного подсознания, куда он попадает, будучи малость зашиблённым очередной падаюшей коровой. Цель игры - пройдя через все уровни безумия вернуться в реалный мир. 



*Название:* Earthworm Jim 3D / Червяк Джим 3D 
*Тип издания:* Пиратка
*Жанр:* Аркада
*Разработчик:* VIS Interactive / Virgin Interactive Entertainment
*Год:* 1999
*Платформа:* PC
*Язык интерфейса*: Русский
*Таблетка:* Не требуется
*Системные требования:* 
Pentium 133
32 mb RAM
Windows 95/98
Размер: 92.3 mb

*Инструкция по установке:* 
Скачай, установи и играй.
*http://depositfiles.com/files/3dsmyjoom
http://turbo.to/7r6fcryeahku.html
http://sibit.net/jy418a8t3btn.html*

----------


## trailbysomeone

Играл когда-то,вполне отличная игра

----------


## Mexex

Игра детства, обожал когда то ей, всем советую)

----------


## iwak

Крутячая игрушка. Я в нее еще на сеге резался в детстве

----------

